# Business Name for General Contractor



## cueball707

Hello to all. Thanks for all of your insight on many issues that we run into in this business. My question is about business names. How many of you use your own name for your business? I have had a name for my business for the past 3 years, but I work alone, I feel funny talking about "the company" when its just me and some subs that I use. I'm thinking about just using my name from now on. Any thoughts?


----------



## DecksEtc

If you've been using a company "name" for 3 years, I wouldn't recommend changing it now. For one, it could make it look like you're hiding something to previous clients and their possible referrals. Also, you're wasting any of the branding you've worked 3 years to build up.

If it's worked for you for 3 years, I don't see why you'd want to change.

I'm sure some of the more knowledgeable marketing types will chime in but that's my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## orson

Don't feel funny about talking about the company. Change the way you think about your business and think about it as a company.


----------



## Chris Johnson

I'd say by your call sign we are neighbors

I have a company name which I rarely use, partner and I split three or so years ago, I got the name, the phone number, etc. I do still use it when dealing with customers and referrals from that era but most new business I run under my name as people are calling to hire me for my reputation not the company name.

My wife still gives people the company name when talking with people and my employees feel they work for the company name, for that matter both my name and the company name is on all business checks, contracts, etc. Only my name is registered under the CSLB, Insurance, Comp, etc.

Hope that confuses ya!!


----------



## cueball707

Chris Johnson said:


> I'd say by your call sign we are neighbors
> 
> Yep, we are pretty close. I'm up in Vacaville. I just did a job out near browns valley market in napa.


----------



## CBG

*Company name*

You're not alone cueball. You'd be suprised how many GC's sub out the majority of the trades and tasks. If you expect to grow at some point, your company name may prove valuable. Always keep your "identity" as an LLC, be it a corporate name or your personal name. Prepare for the worst... and hope for the best.


----------



## PMI

Saying “We” as opposed to “I”

Another suggestion is to always replace I & me with the words of “Our company” and “we”. It is one of the many marketing tactics to ensure that you are viewed as a company as opposed to an individual. You do not need to specifically indentify yourself as the only person in your company unless asked. Phil


----------



## Chris Johnson

cueball707 said:


> I just did a job out near browns valley market in napa.


 
Good sandwiches eh?


----------



## Scott Meyer

Too often people forget that the company name is an advertisement for what you do. I checked your profile, saw Grimm Construction. Is there a certain type of construction you do, for example Grimm Home Remodeling? I don't think you would lose too much branding if you kept the Grimm and just changed the ending to be more in line with what you do.


----------



## SquirrelNmoose

I think a company name always gives a more professional appearance and that the business more serious at setup. 
If I see a person running a business in their name I know some of the reasons, but then I also ask myself questions like, why not a business name? are they planning on being in business next year? do they have the proper business licenses, ins etc?

I also assume with a business name, even if it's just an individual for now, that they have long term goals and I will be able to do more business with them in the future.
That doesn't mean if you have a company name you get a pass, but I'm more comfortable, without knowing much about you, that you are more serious about your business in general.

Being in the construction industry you may be more used to dealing with individuals name as the business name, but don't assume your clients have had the same experiences.

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Snow Man

cueball707 said:


> Hello to all. Thanks for all of your insight on many issues that we run into in this business. My question is about business names. How many of you use your own name for your business? I have had a name for my business for the past 3 years, but I work alone, I feel funny talking about "the company" when its just me and some subs that I use. I'm thinking about just using my name from now on. Any thoughts?


 great idea.


----------



## constructonomics

I'm a fan of the company name rather than the personal name, but I do agree that changing it now may seem fishy. You may want to wait until the economy improves and you have significant backlog so you can change the name and still have a good amount of work to use as testimony for the new company name. 


Constructonomics
215-834-5155


----------



## abacab

I once worked for a builder and didn't realize his business had a name until I got my w2.


----------



## Taylordhome

We call ourselves Taylor'd Home Improvements after our fearless leader Michael Taylor


----------

